# electives done in pakistan



## fahdi (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Rehan,
I am fahd durrani,studying in dow medical college.you have talked about electives in usa,i did not go through all of your postings.i want to know about the value of clinical electives done here in pakistan from institutions like aga khan university,shaukat khanum hospital,SIUT and liaquat national.the general opinion found in students here is that electives done in pakistan play no such role in getting residency in usa!!on the other hand,some do think that they can be helpful.what do you think about it?is it worth enough to consume our time?(we just get a month off after exams!!!).do u think is there any possibility that they can help us in usa or australia?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Good question, but it's already been discussed! 

Check out this thread:

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/291-how-can-i-get-research-electives-pakistan.html

Good luck!


----------

